# ok, lets be honest now!!!



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

ok, its xmas time, and xmas is just around the corner. now be honest, how many of you spent more on RC for yourself than u have for others for xmas? if you rose ur hand, i am one of those also, haha, just seeing if im not the only one out there!!!


----------



## Jesse Bean (Sep 26, 2004)

Thanks for the reminder! Something none of us wanna admit,lol


----------



## King Dork (Nov 23, 2008)

Don't spend crap on myself for Christmas. However, the Old Lady, In Laws, parents, etc all know what King Dork wants for Christmas- R.C. stuff, PERIOD. Hope to see you at O-Hill this summer dude:wave:.


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

King Dork said:


> Don't spend crap on myself for Christmas. However, the Old Lady, In Laws, parents, etc all know what King Dork wants for Christmas- R.C. stuff, PERIOD. Hope to see you at O-Hill this summer dude:wave:.


haha, it always seems every xmas im gettin stuff for myself that ends up being more than what i should b giving away! BTW, pm me and tell me who this is, im pretty sure i remember, i just cant put the name with the face, haha, and yeah, ill be there as much as i can this summer, doin just oval, god knows im no good at offroad, haha. idk what im gonna run for oval, but ill have something by then, i mite even be down this sunday, not sure yet, gotta look at what i can do for a battery and motor for the spec class...


----------



## King Dork (Nov 23, 2008)

We ran mod truck class a few times last summer. My name is Eric, but at the track they call me King Dork & The Golden Gazelle (due to my superhuman marshalling skills). I wouldn't give up offroad man. This was my second season and I'm still not caught up to the "real fast" guys. If you do go oval, they were running Slash on it and they were awesome. Also, the Slash on the offroad was sweet. My old lady got me one and it's now my favorite class to run. Probably won't see me out at Chris's (since I don't race over the winter) but I'll be at the track come summer.


----------



## t4mania (Aug 30, 2007)

My wife always comes first and my RC next!


----------



## King Dork (Nov 23, 2008)

Good idea to keep the wives and significant others number one:thumbsup:. Mine would never support my hobby the way she does if I didn't. Oh, buying your lady an r/c car as a gift (just so you can have it when she says she has no interest in driving it), not the best way to score brownie points:freak:.


----------



## Al Spina Fan (Oct 29, 2004)

t4mania said:


> My wife always comes first and my RC next!


Your wife needs to be retrained......lol


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

My wife buys me one on christmas just to shut me up hey no problem:thumbsup:


----------



## bojo (May 6, 2002)

just getting back in .So I spent more on ME


----------



## ZeroTolerance (Oct 14, 2008)

I am on the look out for a mini baja buggy so i will definitely spend some $ on my self this year. I deserve it though! lol


----------



## King Dork (Nov 23, 2008)

I consider myself lucky. Christmas in December, my birthday in April, and tax return (hopefully) somewhere in between. I try to do it strategically. If there's a particular vehicle I want, I try to get it for Christmas. If I at least get the vehicle, then I "have to" get the running gear before summer:freak:. Gotta have a plan of attack.


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

King Dork said:


> I consider myself lucky. Christmas in December, my birthday in April, and tax return (hopefully) somewhere in between. I try to do it strategically. If there's a particular vehicle I want, I try to get it for Christmas. If I at least get the vehicle, then I "have to" get the running gear before summer:freak:. Gotta have a plan of attack.


yeah i cannot wait for tax season this year! and my bday is in april also, so im always askin for rc stuff when ppl ask...


----------



## traxxas_trucks (Dec 16, 2008)

My mom said I have to many r/c's when will she understand, but I did anoy her enogh to get me a slash for christmas:thumbsup:. Just to throw it out there my birthday is right before kevins in may, but im not old enogh to have a tax return


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

traxxas_trucks said:


> My mom said I have to many r/c's when will she understand, but I did anoy her enogh to get me a slash for christmas:thumbsup:. Just to throw it out there my birthday is right before kevins in may, but im not old enogh to have a tax return


It works out with me christmas in dec and my bday in feb but ill be 30! ouch im feeling the age!


----------



## roadrashracing (May 19, 2006)

me and my wife just buy our selves something


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

TamiyaKing said:


> It works out with me christmas in dec and my bday in feb but ill be 30! ouch im feeling the age!


haha, i still have 5 years til that day!!!


----------



## traxxas_trucks (Dec 16, 2008)

I can top that,  15 years after this coming may til im that age:woohoo:


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

haha, so u must have written a letter to santa asking him for some RC stuff, right???


----------



## traxxas_trucks (Dec 16, 2008)

No I tell my mom to pass on what i want and sometimes it somehow it's under the christmas tree christmas morning. Im going to set up a camera of santa breaking and entering them Im going to sew(sp) him and get rich:devil: Maybe ill catch someone else being santa......


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

traxxas_trucks said:


> No I tell my mom to pass on what i want and sometimes it somehow it's under the christmas tree christmas morning. Im going to set up a camera of santa breaking and entering them Im going to sew(sp) him and get rich:devil: Maybe ill catch someone else being santa......


Oh thats good :dude:


----------



## King Dork (Nov 23, 2008)

Bunch of young bucks here. I'll be turning 36 in April. Dare any of you young guns try to out marshal King Dork The Golden Gazelle! Those of you from my parts know what I'm talkin about:woohoo:. Kyle, hopefully while you're hiding out waiting for Santa, you don't see Kevin instead sliding down the chimney in a Speedo:freak:.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2008)

King Dork said:


> Bunch of young bucks here. I'll be turning 36 in April. Dare any of you young guns try to out marshal King Dork The Golden Gazelle! Those of you from my parts know what I'm talkin about:woohoo:. Kyle, hopefully while you're hiding out waiting for Santa, you don't see Kevin instead sliding down the chimney in a Speedo:freak:.


Holy smokes I didnt think you were a day older than 30. Your gazelle might be gettin a lil gray soon Doctor is gonna tell ya to lay off the gravy soon


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

King Dork said:


> Bunch of young bucks here. I'll be turning 36 in April. Dare any of you young guns try to out marshal King Dork The Golden Gazelle! Those of you from my parts know what I'm talkin about:woohoo:. Kyle, hopefully while you're hiding out waiting for Santa, you don't see Kevin instead sliding down the chimney in a Speedo:freak:.


april is a good month to have a bday!!!


----------



## traxxas_trucks (Dec 16, 2008)

King Dork said:


> Bunch of young bucks here. I'll be turning 36 in April. Dare any of you young guns try to out marshal King Dork The Golden Gazelle! Those of you from my parts know what I'm talkin about:woohoo:. Kyle, hopefully while you're hiding out waiting for Santa, you don't see Kevin instead sliding down the chimney in a Speedo:freak:.


If I see kevin slid down the chimney in a speedo that will explain a lo:freak:t


----------



## King Dork (Nov 23, 2008)

Oh yeah, the Gazelle does have quite a bit of gray. But, as long as I keep slurpin the GRAY-VEE, I'll be fine. My old lady gets scared watching me marshall at times. I love when a nitro crashes on the landing of a triple and here comes another flying full out right behind it. Most wanna-be stallions would give themselves a wedgie and pee pee their pants. King Dork The Golden Gazelle says, "truggy, let's dance!:woohoo:" I'm too much of an adrenaline junkie for my own good and one of these days when I'm trying to be super marshall, I'm sure one of my old body parts is gonna decide to say "see ya!"


----------



## traxxas_trucks (Dec 16, 2008)

well.......we can give you a catchers suit and Ill bring a burger king crown this summer and you'll be unstopable:thumbsup::woohoo:


----------



## Poorboy Racing (Nov 5, 2004)

I'm just getting back into the hobby with the hopes of spending more time with my son. When my son opens the box with his Slash I have a feeling his eyes are going to get really big.


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

Poorboy Racing said:


> I'm just getting back into the hobby with the hopes of spending more time with my son. When my son opens the box with his Slash I have a feeling his eyes are going to get really big.


when i bought my slash this past summer, i was really excited, and im 24! so im sure he will too!!!


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

maxxgullo said:


> when i bought my slash this past summer, i was really excited, and im 24! so im sure he will too!!!


Ahhhhh i remember those days when i got my first car (The Frog in 1984) Good times:hat:


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

Thats my plan is to get a slash for the summer. Ive had alot of money wrapped up in nitro before(headache) and also electric, but the slash class looks like the most fun!!


----------



## traxxas_trucks (Dec 16, 2008)

duckryder said:


> Thats my plan is to get a slash for the summer. Ive had alot of money wrapped up in nitro before(headache) and also electric, but the slash class looks like the most fun!!


I know what you mean nitro can be more of a hassle not just cost wise ($25+ per gallon) than having fun:drunk: Its nice to just plug it in and its ready to go insted of carb ajustments through the day as the temp rises 20 degrees


----------



## King Dork (Nov 23, 2008)

The Slash is THE BEST $200 you can spend on the hobby - PERIOD. I have many cars (nitro, mod, etc.) and that Slash is BY FAR the most fun I've had in the hobby since the days of my Blackfoot. Okay, the Slash is even more fun than that. Great gift for anyone. Heck, I'd be tickled if I found another one under the tree!!!!!


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

King Dork said:


> The Slash is THE BEST $200 you can spend on the hobby - PERIOD. I have many cars (nitro, mod, etc.) and that Slash is BY FAR the most fun I've had in the hobby since the days of my Blackfoot. Okay, the Slash is even more fun than that. Great gift for anyone. Heck, I'd be tickled if I found another one under the tree!!!!!


Nothing wrong with the blackfoot my friend:thumbsup:


----------



## traxxas_trucks (Dec 16, 2008)

Eric (king dork) check you PM I had a quick question wasn't worth starting a new topic:thumbsup:


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

lets see
RC stuff in last 6 weeks: $600
xmas:$110


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

Having too many r/c's priceless


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

hahaha, good one!!!


----------



## REVALATION (Oct 22, 2007)

rc prolly 300$ 

christmas 0$


----------



## King Dork (Nov 23, 2008)

Well, Santa didn't drop off any new r.c. stuff for me this Christmas. He was kind enough to hook me up with a little cash though. Ordering a new Hakko 936 soldering station and most likely a Factory Team T4:woohoo:. Hope some of you have some good news as well:thumbsup:.


----------



## traxxas_trucks (Dec 16, 2008)

got a slash:thumbsup:But the motor crapped out on the 5th battery and now the range on the radio is bad:freak:i THINK i GOT A FALTY TRUCK:drunk::drunk:


----------



## King Dork (Nov 23, 2008)

The range on the stock radio is fairly crappy, especially if you run it inside or in a neighborhood where you can experience a lot of interference. Did you CAREFULLY break the motor in? The brushed on the 550 Titan motor are rock hard and will last a long time if broken in properly (don't just plug it in and bash it). Several of the guys at the track last year had similar motor problems and contacted Traxxas and they replaced the motors. I'd call their customer service and when you get a new one, Kevin or I could walk you through it. Also Kyle, a bad motor will cause radio / interference problems too. We'll get you hooked up dude:thumbsup:. You'll really enjoy that truck, especially at the track this summer.


----------



## traxxas_trucks (Dec 16, 2008)

cool thanks:thumbsup:Im going to swap it out and start out new again probably wed. and hopefully go race friday:hat: I do want to get a reedy lipo but the new one comes out at the end of december I did not break it in properly, all that I did was take it easy down the road and back but I guess not easy enough But when I get a new truck Ill find you somewere on the forums and you can give me a quick run threw on the break in process for brushed motors:thumbsup:Strange thing is, is that I can break in a nitro truck better than a electric truck:freak:But thanks eric:wave:Ill get back to ya:thumbsup:


----------



## traxxas_trucks (Dec 16, 2008)

Eric I just checked my e-mail and they said they would replace it but i dont know if I should send in my motor and hope the radio system will gain the original range again once I get the new motor. Or exchange it at craft world and have them send in the truck to traxxas and I get a new one from the store and have a new truck right there for meMake sence?


----------



## King Dork (Nov 23, 2008)

Kyle, if Traxxas e-mailed you and said that they would replace it, you should probably get it in the mail as long as they have your address info. I break my motors in on my Ice with the motor run-in feature and comm drops. Others use the "water" method, which breaks it in quicker, but tends to shorten the life of the motor. My motor runs very strong (even after having a stone wedged in the can for the last 3 minutes of a race). Those motors should last a good long time if taken care of. As with all of the Traxxas closed endbell motors, they'll get faster and faster and then all the sudden they'll crap out. Be sure to follow up with Traxxas though and make sure how they plan on getting you that motor:thumbsup:.


----------



## traxxas_trucks (Dec 16, 2008)

Ok Thanks Eric ill figure this out and get back to ya:thumbsup:


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

well hope everyone got what they wanted for xmas!!!


----------



## traxxas_trucks (Dec 16, 2008)

Eric I fixed my truck craft world was so kind to give me a motor and receiver:thumbsup:Will you be coming to the track friday im going to bring meat sticks:woohoo:Made em out of deer:woohoo:


----------



## Poorboy Racing (Nov 5, 2004)

Here's his truck.


----------



## King Dork (Nov 23, 2008)

Kyle, I may take a spin by. Not positive but deer meat sticks are quite tempting:woohoo:.


----------



## traxxas_trucks (Dec 16, 2008)

I have jerky too:woohoo::tongue:


----------

